# Transogram Puzzle?



## TheCubeElite (Jul 8, 2010)

Recently, I have found a puzzle in my basement. It's not a twisty puzzle, it seems very old. I can't find anything about this puzzle, besides one picture.

http://www.powerstrike.net/puzzles/pics/maze_transogram.JPG

Any information would be nice.

Before everyone starts criticizing me about not posting this in the "Cube Identification" thread, please realize that this isn't a cube.


----------



## RealDeal (Jul 8, 2010)

well based from the pictures, I am guessing each individual cell has holes in it that allows the balls to pass through, and the point is to get each colored ball into its correspondent cell. I am also guessing that each cell has either a small maze or some sort of hole to hold a ball so that it won't move while tilting the puzzle to solve it.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm mainly looking for information on the puzzle, like how old it is, when these puzzles were manufactured.


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry for double post, anyone though? I've searched for info.


----------



## Rubikrick (May 28, 2016)

TheCubeElite said:


> Recently, I have found a puzzle in my basement. It's not a twisty puzzle, it seems very old. I can't find anything about this puzzle, besides one picture.
> 
> http://www.powerstrike.net/puzzles/pics/maze_transogram.JPG
> 
> ...


It is called "Double Dare" (1969, I believe).


----------



## stoic (May 28, 2016)

That's a big bump, although it's a cool looking old puzzle. 
Now, for bonus points: who's the footballer?!


----------

